# Verpackungen kaufen?



## Tuneup (26. Juli 2010)

Ich will bald einiges an Hardware verkaufen, nur fehlt mir bei manchen Sachen die OVP.
Zum einen von der CPU, wie soll ich die sonst richtig verpacken? Kann ich diese Plastikschälchen irgednwo herbekommen? Bekomm ich die evtl. sogar im nächsten Computerladen?
Dann brauch ich noch Antistatik-Folie. Hab schon bei eBay geschaut, aber nichts...
Und wie kann ich Arbeitsspeicher sicher versenden?

MfG,
Tuneup


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Also "original"Packungen brauchst Du nicht, kann man auch selber bastelnt, Du kannst aber bei nem Computerladen ruhig mal nach nachfragen. Sollte natürlich einer sein, der auch PCs zusammenbaut - ansonsten fällt bei denen ja auch nix an packungen an 

Selber "basteln": einfach ein Stück nicht zu dünnen Karton zwemal knicken, so dass da ne "Tasche" entsteht - grad bei RAM gibt es ja keine "pins", die mal schnell brechen oder biegen können. Bis ein Riegel wirklich mechanisch kaputtgeht, wäre auch eine Standard-RAM-Packung schon kaputt... Bei der CPU sieht es fast genauso aus, nur dass man auf die Unterseite ein Schaumstoffspolster oder so was legt. Und das ganze mit Tesa zumachen. Wenn Du willst kannst Du vor dem Zumachen oben auf den Riegel/die CPU noch ein Stück Küchenpapier zur "Dämmung" legen. RAM/CPU natürlich vorher auch in etwas Folie einlegen. 

DAS kannst Du dann wiederum völlig gefahrlos in einem Luftpolsterumschlag oder natürlich noch besser: in einem kleinen Karton umgeben von Füllmaterial versenden. Bei nem Umschlag vlt. vorsichtshalber in einer Postfiliale abgeben, damit da keine Stempelmaschine draufhaut.

Wenn Du "Schiss" hast, machst du die selfmade-Kartons so, dass da RAM-Riegel/CPU erst in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt werden und erst dann der Karton kommt.


Siehe Bild im Anhang. Am besten auch seitlich noch zwei Streifen Pappe mit Tesa draufmachen, damit da nix rausfallen kann. Also quasi so, dass man auf meinem Bild nicht mehr "reinschauen" kann


----------



## Tuneup (27. Juli 2010)

Ok, danke 
Auch für deine präzisen technischen zeichnungen


----------

